# Seas / altisorce settelment



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

ANYONE ELSE GET THIS EMAIL 


You previously contacted Altisource alleging that Southeastern Asset Services, LLC ("SEAS") failed to pay you for services performed at properties managed by Altisource. Altisource retained SEAS to provide certain services to Altisource. Altisource’s contractual relationship was with SEAS. You alleged to Altisource that SEAS contracted with you to perform services related to Altisource managed properties. To the extent SEAS contracted with you to provide services, your contract was with SEAS, not with Altisource. Legally, SEAS is solely responsible for paying for any services it may have contracted for you to perform.

Altisource attempted to intercede to cause SEAS to pay the alleged debt. However, to date, all such efforts have proven unsuccessful. As a good faith gesture, and without admitting the validity of the debts or any liability for such debts, Altisource is extending an opportunity for you to settle this matter as set forth below.

Based upon the information you provided, Altisource has determined the amount owed it considers may be owed to you by SEAS for services performed at Altisource managed properties. For a limited time, Altisource is willing to pay you an amount equal to thirty-three percent of the amount owed to you by SEAS. This offer is contingent upon your execution of Altisource's Settlement Agreement and Release ("SAR") pursuant to the process described below. Please note that Altisource's current intention is that individuals or companies that enter into a SAR will no longer have the opportunity to provide services at properties that Altisource manages.

If you agree to this non-negotiable settlement, please respond to this communication via email to [email protected]. The response should include all “Information Requests” and “Documentation Requests”, as more particularly defined at the bottom of this communication. In some instances, Altisource may request that you provide additional documentation.

Upon receipt of all information and documentation, Altisource will send you the SAR through DocuSign, an electronic signature tool. After all parties have executed the SAR, Altisource will process payment. The entire process usually takes a few weeks to complete.

Failure to respond to this communication with all information and documentation by July 30, 2015 will result in Altisource revoking the settlement offer and deeming this matter closed. In such event, you will need to address any issues of non-payment directly with SEAS.:whistling2:


----------



## ILInspector (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, how nice of them. This after they continued to send SEAS orders knowing they were not paying their contractors! Well, I'm sure that a lot of contractors will jump at the chance to get pennies on the dollar, that's the real unfortunate part. I can't blame them one bit. It would just be nice if for once everyone stood up together and shouted NO!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

33%. I'd just lien the properties but that is just me.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> 33%. I'd just lien the properties but that is just me.


Agreed.
At 33% I too would lien & take my chances @ getting paid 100% + expenses.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I have reviewed many docusign forms from Altisource. Their lawyers are NOT looking out for anyone but Altisource' best interest.

BEFORE ANYONE AGREES TO THAT CRAP, CONSULT YOUR ATTORNEY. IF YOU DON"T HAVE ONE, GET ONE. The devil is in the fine print details and they will come back to haunt you..........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm thinking that they intend for the majority of contractors to accept the terms; some will fight and lose due to their own violations or lack of proper paperwork to back up the amounts, and a small fraction will hold out and get paid.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

What a crock of crap. 


SEAS screws up and if you take the Altisource settlement in an effort to get SOME THING for your hard work you are forever bared from working on their properties. 

On the front side Altisource is TRYING to make it look like they are being magnanimous. 
While on the back side.......... well........ the contractor is still getting the shaft.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This is the natural conclusion to every "First rate field services" "true Assets" or whatever the flavor of the month is calling themselves yet the newbies are lining up to get screwed.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*right on*



BRADSConst said:


> I have reviewed many docusign forms from Altisource. Their lawyers are NOT looking out for anyone but Altisource' best interest.
> 
> BEFORE ANYONE AGREES TO THAT CRAP, CONSULT YOUR ATTORNEY. IF YOU DON"T HAVE ONE, GET ONE. The devil is in the fine print details and they will come back to haunt you..........


You can get a lot more then that. Been there done that.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

*Do You Really Want To Settle?*

I own a Process Service company as well, and I can tell you for sure, that attorneys are only out for their client. Period. The attorneys for Altisource are probably telling them to make this puny offering in hopes that the whole fiasco goes away, and they are not named as a defendant in the case.Take the example of a car crash. The attorney for the soon-to-be <defendant's insurance company> will offer the soon-to-be <plaintiff> pennies on the dollar for the claim they have. The <defendant> and maybe his possible attorney are hoping that they can get away without being named in a big lawsuit, and having to pay out of pocket along with the insurance company. An attorney will cost you in the end, but how much more is the attorney going to get from the defendant's insurance than you would get from the puny settlement offered?

The only question that needs to be asked regarding not being able to service any of Altisource properties is this: Do I service any other properties that are NOT controlled by SEAS? If the answer is no, then why would you take the settlement, knowing that all you are servicing is SEAS properties?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Not only should everyone have placed liens...and I have written a series of article on this subject...but they should also be filling charges against everyone involved...
SEAS first came on the scene 4 years aga and a group was started over on Linked
SUBBERS-NO PAY Group....
For two years the POS Robert came into social media and then they hired a spin doctor Fatica to make nice and attempted to do the warm and fuzzy thing....
Anytime you see...you get paid when we get paid...
This whole mess has bee brought to you by NAMFS....Wonderful Industry Leader...membership is nothing but crooks and the one not stealing are just as guilty for not stopping the membership and asking for ethics investigations...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

90% of those owed money from SEAS is small time contractors, and will take the 33% or what ever their offering! I know i would, but if i was owed 10's of thousands of dollars the liens would long sense been filed.

For the average Joe take the money and run, you will not get another chance i can promises you that. Altisorce stepping up to fix this is a rare case and isn't the norm in this industry. They could just let you hang out there if they wanted to. Believe me they have a army of lawyer and you don't. 

And you better get away from SG while the getting is good because the writing is on the wall, their going to be a shell of what they once were here soon. I can promise you this there will be no offers made to make it right like what Alt is attempting now.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*altisource is a bunch of crooks*



Zuse said:


> 90% of those owed money from SEAS is small time contractors, and will take the 33% or what ever their offering! I know i would, but if i was owed 10's of thousands of dollars the liens would long sense been filed.
> 
> For the average Joe take the money and run, you will not get another chance i can promises you that. Altisorce stepping up to fix this is a rare case and isn't the norm in this industry. They could just let you hang out there if they wanted to. Believe me they have a army of lawyer and you don't.
> 
> And you better get away from SG while the getting is good because the writing is on the wall, their going to be a shell of what they once were here soon. I can promise you this there will be no offers made to make it right like what Alt is attempting now.


Altisource stepping up are you for real.
They continue to hire companies that then screw the subs and they are stepping up. 
If they wanted or cared they could stop the thiefs they hire. Why do that with all the kick backs they get. 
My lawyers turned over thousands of documents to there ( army of lawyers lol ) They had all the proof they needed to bring to district attorneys office. Altisource choose not to. Pursue charges on Adam Buczek and clowns.
Most on here have their own company and might hire subs. If that sub you hired was ripping off people would you be quite. If they were breaking the law by defrauding people would you be like Altisource and PROTECT THEM.
The crooks they hire have no fear of alti turning over evidence on them.

Its so easy for them. I came on here and asked contractors to join with me 
NOT 1 did they were scared even tho they got screwed. Oh IF others find out I wont get any work. Well hope they got paid ( alti probably stepped up lol ) sure they did

Then I had people attacking me on here oh their lawyers will destroy him WELL you were wrong very wrong. Trust me they aint that good. 

Well you can win get some balls and fight don't listen to the no Sayers
they probably work for alti

35 grass cut not paid oh no what to do. Oh its ok if I put up a stink they will stop other work. lol 

or Maybe you take the complaint to small claims court. Lets put it this way
file for the 35 bucks and late charges and ask for punitive damages.
They don't show up you win default judgement
be like someone I know file writ of judgement on them. And serve them the writ (Like say FT Washington) 
They contact you then lol 

Alti lawyers come get me im so scared. They know who I am Hi PAT and Dave from lux.
Altisource made me sign a wavier to not go after Adam Buczek
I have this in writing and them saying no. They insisted on buczeks protection. Well the check has cleared long ago.
Hey Dave you told us alti wouldn't let this happen again seas well it happened again. 

Come get me ALTISOURCE


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Bigtrucker said:


> Altisource stepping up are you for real.
> They continue to hire companies that then screw the subs and they are stepping up.
> If they wanted or cared they could stop the thiefs they hire. Why do that with all the kick backs they get.
> My lawyers turned over thousands of documents to there ( army of lawyers lol ) They had all the proof they needed to bring to district attorneys office. Altisource choose not to. Pursue charges on Adam Buczek and clowns.
> ...


So how much did you lose from the "Buczek" gang ??? And i dont work for ALTI, never have. But i did get offered a 2 state coverage RFP area.


----------



## NelsonPropServ (Aug 4, 2015)

*Seas Altisource Agreements*

If any of you are thinking of saying no to their settlement, or already have, or have any interest in this whole thing, shoot me a message I am considering orchestrating several vendors and moving forward with some legal action. I have some key information and documents that may have some real effect.


----------



## Viking Preservation (Jul 31, 2015)

*buczek*

those ******** owe me like 12k, they maybe working again under a different name


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

NelsonPropServ said:


> If any of you are thinking of saying no to their settlement, or already have, or have any interest in this whole thing, shoot me a message I am considering orchestrating several vendors and moving forward with some legal action. I have some key information and documents that may have some real effect.



You should contact myself or foreclosurepedia....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Viking Preservation said:


> those ******** owe me like 12k, they maybe working again under a different name


They are...look there are companies out there that will help you with the liens...and recovery of monies owed...I written and published several articles on this subject...

The Buczeks have lost court cases and the attorneys are using their case to systematically go through the industry...

People have to start doing some due diligence on companies...

I'm getting two three a day that are turning up bogus....and it's all from people searching for information...between myself and the Lunatic in the Mountain we have a bevy of info...


----------

